# Thread watched Greece Super League 142/01/2019



## betcatalog (Jan 11, 2019)

There is a lot of big match for home-based OFI where he starts the year with victory, but increases his hopes of staying in the category. Panionios loses his momentum, away from home, and has lost some of his players in this transfer period. I will bet on the seat and the necessity of grades of OFI
*OFI KRETA vs PANIONIOS @@ *OFI KRETA, odds 2.25

It will be a very interesting match, between two strong teams with a view this season. Due to Panetoliko, I will bet on both teams to score
*ATROMITOS ATHINON vs PANAITOLIKOS @@ Both team to score, odds *2.20


----------

